# CD burning help



## Poimen (Jun 29, 2005)

I have a blank 80 minute CD with a Sunday service that is just short of 80 minutes. My CD burning equipment will not allow me to place the service on the CD because it says that it will not fit. Is there any way for me to shorten the file (delete a minute or two) so it will work?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 29, 2005)

Pastor Kok,
I've done quite a bit of audio editing but I'm a Mac jockey. I'm assuming you are a PC user and I'm not as familiar with the apps available for the PC. I went to download.com and found their most popular audio editing tools. Here is the link. You might start there, at least until one ot the pc gurus get back to you.

http://www.download.com/AVS-Audio-Tools/3000-2170_4-10408971.html

You definitely need an app that edits audio. Some software actually lets you contract the length a bit without cutting anything out. However, if you are that close, you can probably find some dead space in there and just cut that.

Blessings,
Bob

[Edited on 6-29-2005 by maxdetail]


----------



## jfschultz (Jun 29, 2005)

Another possibility would be to check on any setting for CD-Text in your CD burning software. The CD-Text is taking up some space on the CD. Try turning it off.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 29, 2005)

I never did this with audio, but with DVD's there is a program called "DVD Shrink" that works wonderfully. I would imagine there is something just as simple to use with CD's?


----------

